# VFS Status messages (Critical Skills Visa)



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello. I submitted an application for a Critical Skills Visa on 26 February at the VFS Office in Harare. Ever since 3 or so days after I submitted, my application status has said:

"English:Your visa application ref no. HARA/XXXXXX/XXXX/01 is under process at South Africa, HARARE "

First of all, what does that mean? and I am worried this message hasn't changed during the past 8 weeks (i expected something like "now at the DHA"). Is this normal? Is there a need to panic?

Also, what sort of turn-around time can I expect? I have a contract that starts in May and I am worried my visa won't be out by then.


----------



## Dylan07 (Apr 23, 2018)

kingJames said:


> Hello. I submitted an application for a Critical Skills Visa on 26 February at the VFS Office in Harare. Ever since 3 or so days after I submitted, my application status has said:
> 
> "English:Your visa application ref no. HARA/XXXXXX/XXXX/01 is under process at South Africa, HARARE "
> 
> ...


Hi, I know of an immigration specialist that can assist you. what is your email address?


----------



## bnoadps (Apr 23, 2018)

*Specialist*



Dylan07 said:


> Hi, I know of an immigration specialist that can assist you. what is your email address?


Can you send me the specialist's email at "[email protected]"


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Dylan07 said:


> Hi, I know of an immigration specialist that can assist you. what is your email address?


Hey please do send me the contacts, my email is james.tsano @ gmail.com.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

kingJames said:


> Hello. I submitted an application for a Critical Skills Visa on 26 February at the VFS Office in Harare. Ever since 3 or so days after I submitted, my application status has said:
> 
> "English:Your visa application ref no. HARA/XXXXXX/XXXX/01 is under process at South Africa, HARARE "
> 
> ...


Processing time at Harare Embassy is 5 to 6 months.Message will remain the same for the whole 5-6months.Beware of bogus unscrupulous Immigration agents.


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Rozay said:


> Processing time at Harare Embassy is 5 to 6 months.Message will remain the same for the whole 5-6months.Beware of bogus unscrupulous Immigration agents.



Okay thank you for your response. I guess its a waiting game now.


----------



## The2100 (Aug 23, 2019)

Rozay said:


> Processing time at Harare Embassy is 5 to 6 months.Message will remain the same for the whole 5-6months.Beware of bogus unscrupulous Immigration agents.


Did the permit eventually come out? Any update with this long waiting period? What is really going at the SA embassy?


----------



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

People who applied December 2018 are still waiting. Vfs Harare are actual incompetent criminals. They take your money and make you wait. I mean since February 😭 they're so useless


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

CSV_MAY2019_Harare said:


> People who applied December 2018 are still waiting. Vfs Harare are actual incompetent criminals. They take your money and make you wait. I mean since February 😭 they're so useless


VFS keeps application for only a day at most. If you've been waiting for months your application is already with DHA/SA embassy.


----------



## phyllsmoyo (May 9, 2019)

PLease send me the email address as well on [email protected] creationsholdings.co.za


----------



## The2100 (Aug 23, 2019)

terryZW said:


> VFS keeps application for only a day at most. If you've been waiting for months your application is already with DHA/SA embassy.


Yah true... VFS did their end of the bargain, it is the DHA/SA embassy that is delaying whether intentionally or not we can only imagine... I would like to assume that these permits are being processed in SA not at the embassy so the logistics are kind of the big issue here... you know government issues no one is in a hurry and no one cares. We can only pray


----------



## zubairullahshah (Jan 25, 2020)

kingJames said:


> Hello. I submitted an application for a Critical Skills Visa on 26 February at the VFS Office in Harare. Ever since 3 or so days after I submitted, my application status has said:
> 
> "English:Your visa application ref no. HARA/XXXXXX/XXXX/01 is under process at South Africa, HARARE "
> 
> ...


Hello King James,

Did you the got the Visa or still waiting ?


----------



## Maxovic (May 10, 2021)

zubairullahshah said:


> Hello King James,
> 
> Did you the got the Visa or still waiting ?


----------



## Maxovic (May 10, 2021)

I also have been waiting since Feb of 2020, I think DHA/SA Embassy are now taking advantage of COVID for their incompetency!!! This is not good. We deserve better. If there is an immigration agent/attorney who is familiar with handling these issues please email me at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Herb tobi (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm also waiting for mine visa I did apply on April, anyone with the idea of what is going on


----------

